# Not mine, but these photos remind me of DP, DR and obsessive thoughts. Amazing work!



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

WOW


----------



## ev3rything (Aug 23, 2013)

love love love


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Omg I could not stop laughing hahahahahhahahahha that is fkn hilarious !!


----------



## scaredofdpdhelp (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah it feels like depends on the moment and part of your body, you sometimes can actually feel your right arm but not your face in that exact moment and the same with most of the body. Good illustrations.


----------



## scaredofdpdhelp (Jul 17, 2013)

And you feel like a ghost.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------

